# i just wonder?



## yacob (Dec 16, 2007)

if anybody on this forum use stilts for painting? and how it feels? is it safe...can you finish a job faster....instead going up and down from a ladder or work bench.....thanks guys


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

yacob said:


> if anybody on this forum use stilts for painting? and how it feels? is it safe...can you finish a job faster....instead going up and down from a ladder or work bench.....thanks guys


 
never have, but if your doing new work. and have miles of crown molding it would be a lot faster, I used to watch the carpenters hang the crown with stilts.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

A fellow wallcovering installer once raved about hanging ceiling borders while on stilts.

He said there was a short learning curve to become comfortable and proficient on them.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

In new construction most the painters I've worked with use them. Just watch out for extension cords. Really... Seen two go down from them.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

JNLP said:


> In new construction most the painters I've worked with use them. Just watch out for extension cords. Really... Seen two go down from them.


That'll leave a mark


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I've heard stilts aren't osha approved.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=548&highlight=stilts


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> I've heard stilts aren't osha approved.


Depends on which state you live I believe.


----------



## Jeff.Chicago (May 19, 2008)

Just hope you don't drop anything because it's gonna take 5 minutes to take them off and then pick up what you dropped and another 5 minutes to put them back on............... in that time, all your high stuff should be cut in so as far as time saving I would have to say just use a ladder.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Here are a couple past threads on stilts

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=561&highlight=stilts

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=548&highlight=stilts


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I hate patching the claw marks that usually start up by the crown and make a perfect arc down to just above the base, next to the sawdust covered brush, and the paint splashed across the floor


----------

